# New guy from Niagara region



## javman (Mar 19, 2018)

Hi everyone. My name is Mark. I have always been interested in metalwork. Always looking for lathe info for when I can afford to buy one. Glad I came across a Canadian forum. Looking forward to learning and sharing my knowledge. Currently run a 36 x 220 cylindrical grinder at work along with a EDT(same principle as EDM) texturing machine for the steel industry.


----------



## John Conroy (Mar 20, 2018)

Welcome Mark.


----------



## PeterT (Mar 20, 2018)

Welcome Mark!



javman said:


> ..Currently run a 36 x 220 cylindrical grinder at work ....



As in inches?


----------



## Tom Kitta (Mar 27, 2018)

Hello - welcome!


----------

